# Display de 7 segmentos y 7448



## rodrigo1982 (Sep 22, 2006)

hola amigos del foro
tengo un problema con un display de 7 segmentos que no puedo hacer funcionar
los componentes son un 7490, 7448 y un display de 7 segmentos adjunto el diagrama para ver si alguno de uds me podria indicar que es lo que estoy haciendo mal o lo que me falta por hacer
muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (Sep 22, 2006)

En el diseño el 7448 no esta alimentado con nada. Aclaranos que tipo de display estas usando, si es de Anodo común o Cátodo común, ya que, siendo uno u otro, debes usar 7447 o 7448, según el punto en común que sean.

Saludos.


----------



## daniel280187 (Ene 17, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> En el diseño el 7448 no esta alimentado con nada. Aclaranos que tipo de display estas usando, si es de Anodo común o Cátodo común, ya que, siendo uno u otro, debes usar 7447 o 7448, según el punto en común que sean.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola MaMu que tal, yo estoy diseñando un sumador  y a la salida del sumador necesito un decoder para que el resultado se muestre en un display, mi pregunta es cual de los dos decoder deberia poner el 7447 o el 7448, en caso de querer usar display de ánodo comun a la salida del decoder?

Gracias de antemano
Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Ene 17, 2008)

si vas a usar displays de anodo comun es recomendable usar el 74ls47


----------



## daniel280187 (Ene 18, 2008)

Ok, muchas gracias. Duda aclarada. Saludos


----------



## Jorge_9 (Mar 14, 2008)

El diseño de los 74ls47 es solo para display´s de anodo comun y el 74ls48 es para catodo y no se te ocurra poner el tres a tierra y el ocho a vcc por que esto ocasionaria un corto solamente coloca el 8 a vcc


----------



## eric_soj (Sep 14, 2008)

tambien me acabas de aclarar una duda jorge 9, ya que no sabia cual era para catodo y cual para anodo


----------



## ezequiel11 (Sep 15, 2008)

el circuito que se ve en el diagrama parece ser que esta hecho en un simulador por lo que es necesario saber como bien dicen que display escogiste de anodo comun o catodo comun y como se puede apreciar el pin de Vcc no tiene tension por lo que habra que conectarselo


----------



## mir (May 31, 2010)

como puedo generar con un chip 7448 que me salga solo un numero en el display se lo agradecere


----------



## wolf905 (May 31, 2010)

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera que me ayuden con algun circuito para ver el desplazaniento de letras en 8 display de 7 segmentos y con flip flop se los agradesco de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola wolf905

Y qué letras quieres que se desplacen en esos 8 Display’s de 7 segmentos ?
Tal vez las que mencionas en este enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-aparezca-palabra-cola-display-7-segmento-20017/
Hacia donde se deben desplazar, a la derecha o a la izquierda ?
Una vez que lleguen a ese extremo deben quedar ahí ?, o como que están girando ?

Para lograr desplazar Bit’s o caracteres o palabras se puede utilizar los circuitos 74LS165 y 74LS164.
Por los 74LS165 se introducen los datos, luego se van pasando al 74LS164 para que sean mostrados en los Display’s de 7 Segmentos.
Ten en cuenta que con los displays de 7 segmentos no se pueden mostrar varios caracteres(Letras).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Electronec (Jun 1, 2010)

mir dijo:
			
		

> como puedo generar con un chip 7448 que me salga solo un numero en el  display se lo agradecere



Bienvenido al foro.

Para que te salga un número en el display y este no haga nada, no te hace falta ningún chip.
Solo alimentar los segmentos oportunos el display.

Saludos.


----------



## fsv (Jun 1, 2010)

De todas maneras para comprobar si tu display de 7 segmentos de que tipo es con un polimetro, lo pones en prueba de continuidad. 

Si colocas el borne rojo en cualquier patilla y el negro en VCC y se ilumina, este será de ánodo común.

Si colocas el borne negro del tester o polimetro en cualquier patilla y el borne negro en VCC y este se ilumina será de cátodo común.

Sabiendo que tipo de display ya puedes escoger el tipo de decodificador. O otra manera de saberlo es poner la referencia o numero de serie en un datasheet y si te defiendes con el ingles podrás ver que tipo de común es.

Un cordial slaudo


----------



## strikler13 (Nov 24, 2010)

hola, amigos tengo una duda acerca del display de 7 segmentos y el 7448.

Lo que deso saber es que funcion tienen las patitas con los nombres LT negado, RBI negado y BI;RBO negados.
como las devo de conectar si voi a usar un display de 7 segmentos de catodo comun??

Si me pueden ayuar les estare muy agradecido.
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola strikler13
LT Lamp Test (Probar Los Segmentos) Cuando es cierta esa señal todos los segmentos del Display Prenden. Claro los que no sirven no prenden.

RBI Ripple Blanking Input (Borra cuando es 0) esta entrada es particularmente útil cuando tienes 2 o más Display's. si vas a representar 05 sería bueno que no prendiera el 0 de la izquierda. Haciendo cierta esa entrada logras que no enciendan los ceros de la izquierda. pero cuando si debe encender hay que hacer una circuiteria para lograrlo. Es el caso de por ejemplo 105.

RBO Ripple Blanking Output (Alerta, Señal de que no es cero las entradas). Si mal no recuerdo con esta señal se puede lograr que se vea el 0 de la siguiente cifra más significativa en los Display's.
Es el caso del 105.

Para estos casos es más rápido si estudias las hojas de datos las cuales puedes encontrar en:http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## strikler13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bueno muchas gracias MrCarlos.
otra duda mas.

es si yo pongo todas estas patillas a tierra, el decoder funcionara bien, digamos para el caso que yo quiera que no aparesca el cero de la siguiente cifra significativa??

o las puedod ejar volando sin problemas??


----------

